# Flamingo fishing



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks like fun and those are some good trout for down that way.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Making me hungry!!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

all fish were released into lake crisco

;D

Is that a Ranger Banshee?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice and flat


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice catching!  Those mangroves will be tasty...


----------



## jjon546 (Jan 19, 2008)

ya its my Ranger Banshee


----------

